# breakfast



## leg_press (May 3, 2009)

Is protein essential 1st thing in the morning? I read a copy of this months mens fitness magazine, which included an article of how Hugh Jackman got ripped for the wolverine film, both workout and diet were included

Breakfast goes something like this

75g oats soaked in apple juice

w/ sunflower seeds and mixed berries.

One thing has been on my mind since I read it

'where the heck is the protein?'


----------



## Built (May 3, 2009)

Essential? No. Comfortable? For me - hell yes!

You can get ripped to shreds on McDonald's food. Doesn't mean it's optimal.


----------



## leg_press (May 3, 2009)

Built said:


> Essential? No. Comfortable? For me - hell yes!
> 
> You can get ripped to shreds on McDonald's food. Doesn't mean it's optimal.



I s'pose the bcaas before the workout, and the protein shake after help alot then there the turkey mid morning, chicken from lunch and tuna for dinner, which probably equates to his macros


----------



## Built (May 3, 2009)

Was he training in the AM? If he was, then I could understand the carbs.


----------



## leg_press (May 3, 2009)

Yeah training @ 7am or there abouts, thats when I train most of the time, cus the gym is quiet and I work in the evenings


----------



## maze (May 3, 2009)

They forgot to mention the *juice* he took in that article


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 3, 2009)

maze said:


> They forgot to mention the *juice* he took in that article



a lot of them do or just have a good makeup team.



> 75g oats soaked in apple juice
> 
> w/ sunflower seeds and mixed berries.



This sounds good right about now, I might have to try this soon with added banana


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 3, 2009)

oats soaked in apple juice? what the hell?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 3, 2009)

bigsahm21 said:


> oats soaked in apple juice? what the hell?



It does sound weird but I was thinking making thick oatmeal and adding apple juice, strawberries and bananas


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 3, 2009)

i farted


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 4, 2009)

leg_press said:


> Is protein essential 1st thing in the morning? I read a copy of this months mens fitness magazine, which included an article of how Hugh Jackman got ripped for the wolverine film, both workout and diet were included
> 
> Breakfast goes something like this
> 
> ...



also, not to split hairs, but this isn't the diet he mentioned in a few magazines.  He mentions getting up at 3:30am and eating 5 egg whites and 1 piece of whole grain, dry toast...at least for an early breakfast anyway.  He did mention the oats in that article, but also said he pounded protein shakes and tons of chicken...and probably something else he'll never talk about! lol


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 5, 2009)

leg_press said:


> Is protein essential 1st thing in the morning? I read a copy of this months mens fitness magazine, which included an article of how Hugh Jackman got ripped for the wolverine film, both workout and diet were included
> 
> Breakfast goes something like this
> 
> ...



 I am an AM trainer I usually have a shake with 30g protien and 35g of carbs from waxy maize starch immediately when I wake up and then have breakfast when I get to it ,I feel that 8hrs while I sleep is a long time without protien or carb intake , I can't see how that would be an effective breakfast


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

maze said:


> They forgot to mention the *juice* he took in that article


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> i farted


and now for something more meaningful






















































_I sharted._


----------



## Hench (May 5, 2009)

In this months FHM he talked about getting up at 3:30am and eating egg whites as someone mentioned above, idiot. It would have to be as effective as sticking 500mg of test in my ass for me to drag myself out of bed at 3:30 is the god damn morning. 

He also talked about eating 4000cals a day from mainly protein sources, with some fats and virtually no carbs? Why? Im currently eating 4000cals a day while bulking and if I couldnt get some easy calories from carbs and fat then I dont think I could do it.


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 5, 2009)

his shit doesnt make sence....4000 cals a day from mainly protein sources....that would be about 600 grams of protein a day...a fucking day god damnit....i hate this celebrity shit...


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

Lol


----------



## vader (May 6, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> his shit doesnt make sence....4000 cals a day from mainly protein sources....that would be about 600 grams of protein a day...a fucking day god damnit....i hate this celebrity shit...



the truth is he probably doesn't actually know what he did. The trainer said "Here , eat this and drink this" and he did so.
 Did he do steriods?? Yes, he probably did. Did he know what he was doing, I guess he could always claim that he "didn't know they were steroids" ,that sounds familiar enough.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

cough cough A-Rod...ahem... cough

Scuse me.


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 6, 2009)

vader said:


> the truth is he probably doesn't actually know what he did. The trainer said "Here , eat this and drink this" and he did so.
> Did he do steriods?? Yes, he probably did. Did he know what he was doing, I guess he could always claim that he "didn't know they were steroids" ,that sounds familiar enough.



well i totally agree.....i might also add that he probably was not doing steroids but rather HRT, i bet it would just so happen that his natural testosterone was very low right before he started preparing for the movie.............

LOL, but buy the way, why are we hating so much on the guy, most of us in here use "steroids" (in case the "man" is watching, don't get your panties in a bunch, i get mine prescribed by a doctor)....Plus if i was super loaded id pay someone to do all the thinking for me...


----------



## Hench (May 6, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> *LOL, but buy the way, why are we hating so much on the guy, most of us in here use "steroids"*



My thoughts exactly. Although maybe its because if he did use steriods for the moive he would never admit to it, because steriods are evil...


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

best post today!





Moondogg said:


> My thoughts exactly. Although maybe its because if he did use steriods for the moive he would never admit to it, because steriods are evil...


----------



## leg_press (May 11, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> also, not to split hairs, but this isn't the diet he mentioned in a few magazines.  He mentions getting up at 3:30am and eating 5 egg whites and 1 piece of whole grain, dry toast...at least for an early breakfast anyway.  He did mention the oats in that article, but also said he pounded protein shakes and tons of chicken...and probably something else he'll never talk about! lol



His trainer did an article for mens fitness, and stated that this is what he ate to get ripped for xmen origins, I also read that he ate eggs whites @3am with dry toast, but apparently he got bored with it after a week and switched to having a whey shake instead. As for 'roids I dont it very much, if you look at the photos of him from 2000 to now its taken him 9 years to get where he is, and he isnt exactly jay cutler or ronnie colemans size


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 11, 2009)

leg_press said:


> His trainer did an article for mens fitness, and stated that this is what he ate to get ripped for xmen origins, I also read that he ate eggs whites @3am with dry toast, but apparently he got bored with it after a week and switched to having a whey shake instead. As for 'roids I dont it very much, if you look at the photos of him from 2000 to now its taken him 9 years to get where he is, and he isnt exactly jay cutler or ronnie colemans size



Hey shut the fuck up and START HATIN already, because its easier and makes us feel just a little better...


----------



## plums_jp (May 11, 2009)

he's maybe 220 tops... and nothing special, just better than the average slob i guess.. and as for "the juice hes on" anyone that thought that is ridiculous


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 11, 2009)

plums_jp said:


> he's maybe 220 tops... and nothing special, just better than the average slob i guess.. and as for "the juice hes on" anyone that thought that is ridiculous



give me the reasons WHY it is so ridiculos to assume steroids use??? Also, the guy is 5'11 AT MOST and 220 pounds this shreded would be damn BIG in anyones my Mr. Jay Cutler himself!


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

Jay Cutler is 5'11" He looks shorter.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

actually, I wikied him; he's 5'9". Wow. he's a short one.


----------



## Built (May 12, 2009)

5'9" is pretty much ideal for bodybuilding - not so short as to risk looking stocky, not so tall as to take forever to fill out! Plus you can look like a heavyweight in a middleweight class.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

yeah-never thought of it that way. I just remember when Arnold versus Franco and how Arnold literally blew Franco away in terms of height. Franco's chest was insane, plus he had that birth defect in it.

this was cool:

YouTube - ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER FRANCO COLUMBU 70'S


----------



## Balin (May 12, 2009)

Franco was always my favourite, being a short guy myself.

I remember as a kid watching him on ABC Wide World of sports.  The show was about the strongest men in the world and had them doing wierd things.  Franco blew up a hot water bottle like a balloon and it burst 

Here he does it again in 2007






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

I remember when he messed his back up with a refrigerator on his back.


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 12, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> actually, I wikied him; he's 5'9". Wow. he's a short one.



wait, im confused, who is in fact 5'9 jay or the wolf guy ?? I think jay is 5'9, he doe nto look 5'11 at all..............ANd as for the guy who commented that 5'11 220 pounds and shredded as hell was "a regular slob" or just a little above average, he must be trippin, because that is insanely above average and very good....it makes him sound like he is full of himself and saying that he is a lot bigger and better looking, im sure he did not intend it to soudn like that but that is how i read it....


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

JC is 5'9"


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 12, 2009)

I know these celeb threads suck, but some comments...everywhere I look, Jackman is listed at 6'2''...which seems right because he towered over John Stewart on the daily show.  I am not hating when I say he may have used roids...quite the opposite.  I can't stand how these celebs don't own up to it.  Don't tell me you ate lots of chicken and lifted and in 6 months got shredded at his age (42?).  I know with hard work alot is possible, but weeks after Wolverine he was much smaller, yet claimed to be still lifting.  He even joked that he shrunk enough after filming that his wife didn't rocognize him onscreen while they were at the premier together!!  I understand athletes, with the record books and all, but movie stars?  Don't insult our intelligence, just be straight with us or don't answer the question.  At least Mickey Rourke, in a round about way, mentioned juicing for the wrestler.  

I think we all would juice if we could get $20 million for a movie for doing so.  I for one, am not shitting on celebs for using, just for using and not admitting or making it seem like it was no big deal getting a certain look, like we all don't bust our asses year round to get our desired results...


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2009)

I'd juice for $20 if the connection was good.


----------

